
Ask HN: Is there a command line domain register? - andrewfromx
I&#x27;ve used godaddy, dreamhost, etc. etc. I hate their UI. Is there a 100% command line domain registrar where I can set DNS and zone and everything right from terminal. And if not, isn&#x27;t that a great idea?
======
jeffmould
Although I have used the CLI for doing so, I believe that you can do
everything you want with AWS Route53.

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/APIReference/Welco...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/Route53/latest/APIReference/Welcome.html)

------
sjs382
Enom.com, for one, offers a _very_ straightforward API, that lets you register
a domain and setup DNS with a single HTTP request (provided that you have
payment info already saved in their backend).

I'm _sure_ there are others, Enom is just the one I've used at work for this
purpose.

~~~
andrewfromx
thanks, I'm gonna try [https://www.hover.com](https://www.hover.com) too. I've
heard they are the new modern one.

